# What do you guys think of this conversion?



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm considering doing this with a '10 Cannondale Quick 4.

http://velospace.org/node/34526

I think the sloped top tube looks a little odd with the drop bars, but overall I like the look of the bike.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

it would look a little odd but I've seen road bikes with really sloped top tubes


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a normal touring bike. Sure why not?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I think thats a good looing bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Scadilla said:


> I think the sloped top tube looks a little odd with the drop bars


It might have looked "odd" 20 years ago, but it's not the least bit unusual today. Here's what Alberto Contador is riding in the Tour de France


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Scadilla said:


> I'm considering doing this with a '10 Cannondale Quick 4.
> 
> http://velospace.org/node/34526
> 
> I think the sloped top tube looks a little odd with the drop bars, but overall I like the look of the bike.


Go for it. The Quick 4 is nice.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I like the look. Similar to the Gunnar Crosstour geometry and Civia Prospect. This makes sense in my riding world. I just switched to a cyclocross bike and have liked the versatility.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I think it looks great.

I did a similar conversion with an older Cannondale Hybrid (Hsomething.... H600?) frame and fork. It worked just fine except the frame happened to be too long for me and I could never get a comfortable fit no matter what I did with the stem height and length. I decided - rightly or wrongly - that the hybrid frame had a longer ETT than I expected given the "frame size". 

But the bike was good in theory and looked fine for it's utilitarian purpose.


----------



## Scadilla (Jul 5, 2011)

Gah! I called the shops and they're sold out of the Quick 4s. It was %50 off too. There's another local shop with the same bike, but it's $100 more. Will continue to shop around, but will aim for a similar buy (hybrid/cyclocross). I had almost bought the drop bars off of craigslist too without having the bike. I gotta pace myself.


----------

